#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   Schmerzen im Handgelenk >

## Svenja1989

Hallo, ich bin neu hier und habe auch gleich eine Frage.
Hoffe, dass ich hier in diesem Bereich richtig bin  
Letztes Jahr im März wurde mir die Elle verkürzt.
Nach fast einem Jahr war dies dann auch verheilt.
Leider hielten die Schmerzen aber an, sodass ich mehrfach einen Orthopäden und Handchirurgen kontaktierte.
Auch die Platte, die mir während der OP eingesetzt wurde, drückt ziemlich.
Der Handchirurg meinte, ich muss mit den Schmerzen leben und es war von Anfang an klar, dass ich nie wieder schmerzfrei werde und die Platte könnte man dann nächstes Jahr entfernen, da es jetzt nicht nötig sei.
Dem Orthopäden habe ich dann auch nochmal meine Beschwerden geschildert, doch auch dort bekam ich keine Antworten und leider auch keine Ratschläge, was ich selber noch gegen die Schmerzen machen kann.
Beim letzten Termin wurde mir dann gesagt, dass es sehr gut möglich ist, dass ich mir die Beschwerden auch einbilde und seit dem war ich dann nicht mehr beim Arzt, da ich angefangen habe, an mir selbst zu zweifeln, da es auch noch hieß, dass Menschen in meinem Alter sich gerne auch in sowas reinsteigern.  :verwirrt:  
Nur werden die Schmerzen nicht besser und teilweise sind die Finger der rechten Hand geschwollen und morgens habe ich kurzzeitig Probleme, die Finger gerade zu biegen, was aber nach kurzer Zeit wieder möglich ist.
Zudem habe ich, seit dem es wärmer geworden ist, stärkere Schmerzen als sonst, vorallem bei Belastung, aber im Ruhezustand auch.
Hin und wieder habe ich auch Taubheitsgefühle in den Fingern, was ich beim letzten Arztbesuch auch angesprochen habe, aber dieser meinte, dass es ganz normal ist und sich wieder geben wird. 
Mittlerweile fällt es mir echt immer schwerer meine Arbeit auszuführen (Gastronomie/ Küche)
So langsam bin ich echt verzweifelt, denn ich möchte endlich wenigstens soweit schmerzfrei sein  und die Hand einigermaßen normal belasten können.
Vielleicht hat hier jemand einige Ratschläge, was ich noch versuchen könnte, damit die Schmerzen zumindest etwas besser werden.

----------


## josie

Hallo Svenja!
Ob das jetzt was rheumatisches ist, kann ich dir nicht sagen, da bleibt dir nur die Möglichkeit, einen Termin bei einem int. Rheumatologen auszumachen. 
Ich würde nach einem MRT fragen und evt einen Termin bei einem Neurologen ausmachen, der das Taubheitsgefühl in den Fingern untersuchen soll. 
Darf ich fragen, warum die OP gemacht wurde, welche Beschwerden hattest Du?

----------


## Svenja1989

Vielen lieben Dank für die Antwort.  :Peinlichkeit: 
Vielleicht hätte das Thema auch besser woanders hingepasst, aber ich war nicht sicher und hab das dann lieber hier reingeschrieben. 
Die OP wurde gemacht, weil ich seit vielen Jahren ständig Handgelenkschmerzen habe und teilweise war das Gelenk auch leicht geschwollen und gerötet. 
2013 wurde eine Arthroskopie gemacht und dabei auch festgestellt, dass das SL-Band komplett gerissen ist, aber da eine Behandlung diesbezüglich wohl nicht vielversprechend ist, wurde dieses auch nicht behandelt, sondern nur der Diskus geglättet.
Auf den Röntgenbildern wurde dann auf der Belastungsaufnahme festgestellt, dass die Elle zu lang ist und dadurch vielleicht die Schmerzen kommen und deshalb wurde mir dann zur OP geraten.
Seit der OP habe ich auch nachts sehr häufig, dass die Finger richtig heiß werden, was aber wohl nicht unüblich sein soll, aber das ist auch mein kleinstes Problem.  :Zwinker: 
Wegen einem MRT habe ich schonmal gefragt, aber wurde abgelehnt, da es wegen der Platte im Arm nicht so sinnvoll sein soll und ja damals vor der Arthroskopie eins gemacht wurde.
Ein CT wurde letztes Jahr dann aber gemacht, aber nur um festzustellen, ob alles nach der OP gut verheilt ist, was zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nicht der Fall war. 
Brauche ich eine Überweisung zum Neurologen, oder kann ich da auch ohne einen Termin ausmachen.
Wollte ich sowieso schon längst mal hin, da meine Hände sehr schnell, wenn es nur etwas kühler ist, sich leicht lila und blau verfärben

----------


## josie

Hallo Svenja!
Das ist richtig, daß ein MRT mit der Platte nicht soviel Sinn macht, das habe ich übersehen.  

> Brauche ich eine Überweisung zum Neurologen, oder kann ich da auch ohne einen Termin ausmachen.

 Einen Termin kannst Du ohne Überweisung machen und dann kannst Du ja fragen, ob sie eine  Überweisung wollen, in der  Regel ist das nicht mehr notwendig.
Außerdem würde ich dir trotzdem auch zu einem Rheumatologebesuch raten, allerdings gibt es da lange Wartezeiten auf einen Ersttermin, bis zu 6 Monaten sind keine Seltenheit.

----------


## StefanD.

Hallo Svenja, 
nur eine kurze Frage - hat man eigentlich bei Dir einmal überprüft ob Du auf das Implantat hier Platte reagierst? Dies kann *in seltenen Fällen* passieren. Es muss ja nicht gleich Morbus Sudeck sein was hier Schmerzen verursacht. Ich weis nicht wie Deine Blutwerte in dem Zusammenhang aussehen, um andere Dinge auszuschliessen. Wenn die Schmerzen länger anhalten solltest Du in eine Schmerzambulanz gehen. Schmerzen können chronisch werden.   
Viele Grüsse StefanD.

----------


## Svenja1989

Hallo StefanD und vielen Dank für die Antwort. 
Nein, es wurde leider nicht überprüft, aber geäußert hatte ich das beim Arzt auch schon.
Der meinte aber, dass es eher unwahrscheinlich ist, da die Platte allgemein sehr gut verträglich ist.
Meine  Blutwerte wurden das letzte mal 2009 kontrolliert und da war alles ok,  aber wie die jetzt aussehen, weiß ich nicht, da mein Hausarzt bisher  keinen Anlass gesehen hat, diese zu kontrollieren.
Ich werde aber  diesbezüglich auf jeden Fall nochmal einen Arzt aufsuchen, da mir das  auf Dauer auch zuviel wird mit den Schmerzen. Die sind zwar nicht ganz  stark, aber auf Dauer echt unangenehm.

----------


## StefanD.

Hallo Svenja, 
ich würde das schon überprüfen lassen. Wenn der Arzt das abtut mit dem Hinweis, dass es eher unwahrscheinlich ist würde ich einen anderen Arzt dazu fragen ob  er / sie das überprüfen kann. Was die Blutwerte angeht  kostet ein Blutbild im Labor um die  5 €. (wenn das länger anhält mit den Schmerzen Schmerzambulanz).  
Alles Gute StefanD.   Morbus Sudeck - Symptome

----------


## josie

Hallo Svenja!
Als 1. würde ich mit dem Hausarzt wegen einer Blutuntersuchung sprechen, wo dann u.a. auch die Entzündungswerte gemacht werden sollten.

----------


## Svenja1989

Hallo Josie, 
ja, das werde ich nächste Woche sofort in Angriff nehmen.
Sollte mein Hausarzt dies nicht für nötig halten, werde ich dann auch über einen Arztwechsel nachdenken.
Irgendwann wird es ja mal Zeit, dass ich mal einen Schritt weiterkomme.

----------


## StefanD.

Evtl. kannst Du ja nächste Woche einen halben Satz dazu schreiben wie es weiter ging, bin halt etwas neugierig  
Gruss Stephan.

----------


## Svenja1989

Hallo StefanD 
werde auf jeden Fall schreiben, sobald ich beim Arzt war.
Auch werde ich mir das durch den Kopf gehen lassen, in die Schmerzambulanz zu gehen.
Irgendjemand muss mir ja mal helfen können oder zumindest irgendwelche hilfreichen behandlungstipps vorschlagen können. Ich finde deine Vermutungen auf jeden Fall interessant und hoffe auch, dass diese vom Arzt ernst genommen und untersuch werden. Bin echt mal gespannt.
War auch die letzte Zeit einfach nicht mehr beim Arzt, da ich mich schon nicht mehr getraut habe, da einige mich richtig spüren lassen, dass die davon ausgehen, ich simuliere.
Aber jetzt werde ich dem aktiv nachgehen und hoffentlich bald wissen, was denn nun die Ursache für die Beschwerden ist

----------

